# yongjun 6x6x6?



## maxiovane (Nov 19, 2010)

Does someone know how to improve my yj6?
Do you think v6 mod is good on that cube?


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 19, 2010)

well since a yj 6x6 is an illegal copy of a v-cube, of course the mods will carry over.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Nov 19, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> well since a yj 6x6 is an illegal copy of a v-cube, of course the mods will carry over.


 
Nicely done.


----------



## maxiovane (Nov 19, 2010)

thx, I'll try it.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Nov 19, 2010)

maxiovane said:


> thx, I'll try it.


 
Sorry, I thought it was an obvious joke. Due to the forum regulations, the illegal copies should not be mentioned here, therefor this topic will be shortly removed by a moderator, a.k.a. mod. 

In my opinion you shoulod search on youtube for a cube like that and PM the owner.


----------



## maxiovane (Nov 19, 2010)

Ok ! 
Sorry.


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 19, 2010)

actually oliver, discussion of the puzzle itself isn't really against the rules. A simple question like this doesn't really do any harm.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Nov 19, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> actually oliver, discussion of the puzzle itself isn't really against the rules. A simple question like this doesn't really do any harm.


 
Ohh, my bad! Sorry Max!

"Do not promote stolen/copied/knockoff products. Most puzzle makers have patents on their products, and it is against the law to steal or remake their idea as your own. Discussion about where to buy knockoffs is not allowed."

True, it wasn't promoting.


----------



## maxiovane (Nov 19, 2010)

no problem


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Oct 5, 2012)

Is this the same size as a V-cube? or a shengshou?


----------



## mati1242 (Oct 5, 2012)

I think It's the same size as the V-cube but bigger than SS.


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Oct 5, 2012)

mati1242 said:


> I think It's the same size as the V-cube but bigger than SS.


So it's the same size as a v-cube?


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Oct 5, 2012)

rubixwiz031 said:


> So it's the same size as a v-cube?


*"I think It's the same size as the V-cube"*
...


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Oct 5, 2012)

mrpotatoman14 said:


> *"I think It's the same size as the V-cube"*
> ...


When you say I think, that means you don't know 100%.
I'm looking for a clarification.


----------



## Schmidt (Oct 5, 2012)

V-CUBE 6 has an edge length of 69 mm.
V-CUBE 5 has an edge length of 65 mm.
Comparison between yj6 and v-cube5 sizes (don't ask me why)
Now, just do the math!


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Oct 5, 2012)

http://imgur.com/SU4eU
According to the YJ website, it has an edge length of 7 centimeters, or 70 mm. 
If the V-6 is 69, I think V-Cube stickers should fit on a YJ, no?


----------



## Hunter (Oct 5, 2012)

Yes.

Why not buy SS?


----------

